# “It sucks getting old”



## pritcharddesign (Jul 27, 2016)

Yes, it’s true. It does. But that is NOT my problem! People (including doctors) keep saying this to me when I mention my pain or fatigue after walking up stairs. I’ve only had these problems since diagnosed with hashi and have found no relief. Being patronized doesn’t help.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Goal is FT-4 and FT-3 close to 3/4 range to feel your best.


----------



## pritcharddesign (Jul 27, 2016)

*T4, FREE 1.1* (0.8-1.8 ng/dL)

*T3, FREE 2.8* (2.3-4.2 pg/mL)

*TSH 1.62 * (0.4-4.5 mIU/L)

When I went up on Levothyroxine, I became hyperthyroid.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your free t3 is low.

A slight reduction in levo and an addition of cytomel would likely address your issues.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Did this pain & fatigue start before or after taking synthetic levothyroxine ?


----------



## pritcharddesign (Jul 27, 2016)

joplin1975 said:


> Your free t3 is low.
> 
> A slight reduction in levo and an addition of cytomel would likely address your issues.


Thank you!



creepingdeath said:


> Did this pain & fatigue start before or after taking synthetic levothyroxine ?


Honestly, I'm not totally sure. I was diagnosed after breast cancer radiation, so I was distracted by healing and any soreness in that area. I think it started with muscle fatigue before going on levothyroxine.


----------

